# vedersela brutta



## underhouse

Come si direbbe "vedersela brutta" in francese?

Ad esempio, una squadra che sta perdendo una partita per 3 a 0 riesce però a recuperare e a vincere 4 a 3.

Uno della squadra potrebbe dire: 

_Abbiamo vinto ma ce la siamo vista brutta!

_On a gagné mais....

Grazie per l'aiuto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Underhouse,

"On a (finalement) gagné, mais on a passé un très mauvais moment/mais à un moment, on n'y croyait plus". Anche "on a gagné, mais au courage".
Sarebbe bello avere l'opinione di DearPrudence .


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

Ho sentito il mio nome!  La mia specialità è il tennis ma, se questa definizione 





> *vedersela brutta (pop)*
> Trovarsi in una situazione pericolosa o difficile, avere delle difficoltà, disperare della riuscita di una cosa importante. Anche rischiare di morire, temere per la propria vita.


è corretta, direi:
*"On a gagné mais ça n'est pas passé loin !"
"On a gagné mais on n'est pas passés loin (de la défaite) !"*
Esempi:
http://www.afrik.com/breve39040.html
http://www.chezlesgirondins.com/interviews/bellion-l-on-nest-pas-passes-loin-r/201202081589.html


> On a des gros matchs qui arrivent, contre Lille et encore Lyon contre qui on pourra prendre notre revanche à domicile parce que ce soir *on n'est pas passés loin*.


*"On a gagné mais c'était juste !"
"On a gagné mais on a eu chaud !"
"On a gagné mais c'était chaud !" *(colloquiale) (esempio qui)


----------



## matoupaschat

Adesso c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta. Preferisco le soluzioni proposte da DP!
Ciao.
Matou


----------



## Nunou

_Salut Matou 
in senso generale, credo che si possa anche dire
"*avoir une grosse frayeur/peur*"

Per l'esempio specifico preferisco anch'io le soluzioni proposte da DP _


----------



## DearPrudence

Nunou said:


> _Salut Matou
> in senso generale, credo che si possa anche dire
> "*avoir une grosse frayeur/peur*"_


Se puoì dire anche:
*"On a gagné mais on s'est fait une grosse frayeur !"
*


----------



## Nunou

Ciao DP, 
ho trovato altre espressioni che possono corrispondere a "vedersela brutta" tipo *avoir la peur de sa vie*, altri modi di dire qui


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao Nunou 

Forse "*avoir la peur de sa vie*" (e gli altri modi di Wiki) conviene in altri contesti ma qui mi sembra troppo "forte" e in questo contesto "on s'est fait peur" è ciò chi se direbbe.


----------



## Nunou

DearPrudence said:


> Ciao Nunou
> 
> Forse "*avoir la peur de sa vie*" (e gli altri modi di Wiki) conviene in altri contesti ma qui mi sembra troppo "forte" e in questo contesto "on s'est fait peur" è ciò chi se direbbe.




Certo DP,
in entrambi i miei interventi, mi riferivo unicamente al titolo della discussione. 


Ciao!! 


_P.S.: Quando vedo discussioni con un titolo generico, non ho ancora capito bene cosa fare. Dare importanza solo all'esempio/al contesto indicato dopo o anche ad altre possibilità? _


----------



## underhouse

In effetti, vedersela brutta si usa anche quando uno rischia la propria vita:

Ad es. i passeggeri della nave da crocera affondata al largo della Toscana se la sono vista brutta (i sopravvissuti).

Alla lice dei uggerimenti sopra tradurrei:

_Les passagers du navire ne sont pas passé loin.
Les passagers du navire ont eu la peur de leurs vie.
_
Possono andare?


----------



## DearPrudence

In questo contesto (per i sopravvissuti), direi :
*"Les passagers du navire ont eu la peur / frayeur de leur vie."*
*"Les passagers du navire ne sont pas passés loin de la mort." *(mi sembra che sia necessario aggiungere "de la mort", perchè como hai visto, "ne pas passer loin" da solo non da l'idea che quasi morirono).
*"Les passagers du navire ont échappé de peu à la mort."
**"Les passagers du navire reviennent de loin."*

(Gli altri modi di dire che menziona Wiki sono troppo colloquiali in questo contesto)


----------



## Nunou

Ciao underhouse,
secondo me sì, direi che qui l'esempio calza (purtroppo) a pennello. 

Comunque, l'espressione _avoir la peur de sa vie_ si usa anche quando vieni colto di sorpresa e ti spaventi molto, tipo quando vedi/credi di vedere/ti succede qualcosa di molto inaspettato/strano/inspiegabile/terrificante e tu reagisci impaurendoti a morte, la si usa anche in situazioni più leggere per dare enfasi alla reazione di paura  o esagerarla se ingiustificata. In senso generale, non necessariamente in situazioni dove rischi realmente la vita ma anche quando hai semplicemente il cuore in gola dalla paura. In questa discussione però stiamo parlando di "vedersela brutta" e direi il senso è molto diverso, in questo caso la userei solo se c'è un reale/presunto timore (o sensazione) di perdere la vita.


----------



## underhouse

Grazie mille a tutti! Adesso ho varie possibilità...


P.S.

Ai milanisti come me: ce la siamo vista brutta questa sera!


----------

